# To cull or not to cull.....



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

Another thing that bunny breeders need to consider.  Ran across this because I have been considering breeding dwarfs.  Know about peanuts.  I know it does sound awful but it is something that needs to be addressed.  

Interesting link below.  

Do you cull your litters?  Just a question from a novice.  

Please I don't mean anything by this.  I know this is an emotional subject.  But reality is just that....reality.  


http://truluvrabbitry.com/2009/11/11/to-cull-or-not-to-cull-that-is-the-question/


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Jul 17, 2011)

You see ideal growth on litters of about 8 or so with meat rabbits. First time mommas here never get to raise more than 9-10.   Depending on the momma, I'll cull a litter down to 8-9, though sometimes I let them try 10-12.  The trouble with such big litters is that you get some teeny ones, some medium ones, and some that are OK sized. Though as the litter size goes up, so does the average weaning weight and I've noticed a longer growout time.  I cull the smallest ones, of course. That's the only time I cull a litter, but pet breeding and meat breeding are two separate things. 

As for peanuts, they die anyways. IMO, it may be a good idea to find a snake breeder/owner who will take the peanuts once they're euthed.  Using a pencil, it's not hard to break the neck for a humane end. 

It drives me up the WALL when people try to 'save' injured or deformed baby animals. They ARE suffering, if not now then later when they have to compete with the rest of the animals. It's an input of time and money that won't result in anything good. Put down injured/deformed if they are in pain, immobile, or have no good prognosis, for goodness sakes.  Sure it's sad, but it's sadder in the long run when that animal can't hobble fast enough to escape that dog, or can't eat enough with a crooked jaw, or has to drag it's legs everywhere... I've seen it all.  In no case have I ever thought it justified.  There are injuries that can heal or deformities that are not life threatening/crippling - and that's one thing if the owner is educated.  But on average - put 'em down.

Personally, I'd rather cull an undesireable animal than send it along to a pet home, where - let's be honest - the average home doesn't take proper care of them as pets. That's why I raise meat breeds, because though they ARE BUTCHERED,  I know it's done humanely and that they never suffer.  Just my .02.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

Caprice_Acres said:
			
		

> You see ideal growth on litters of about 8 or so with meat rabbits. First time mommas here never get to raise more than 9-10.   Depending on the momma, I'll cull a litter down to 8-9, though sometimes I let them try 10-12.  The trouble with such big litters is that you get some teeny ones, some medium ones, and some that are OK sized. Though as the litter size goes up, so does the average weaning weight and I've noticed a longer growout time.  I cull the smallest ones, of course. That's the only time I cull a litter, but pet breeding and meat breeding are two separate things.
> 
> As for peanuts, they die anyways. IMO, it may be a good idea to find a snake breeder/owner who will take the peanuts once they're euthed.  Using a pencil, it's not hard to break the neck for a humane end.
> 
> ...


I appreciate  your .02.  I agree with everything you stated about culling both the injured and deformed.   It's horrible to see that suffering, and no matter how much you care, there are certain instances that ending it before it actually truly begins is the most humane thing to do.   Also thought the snake breeder/owner idea was a good too.    And also have to agree with your culling of undesirables.  There are a lot of bunnies in rescue and foster care because of lack of proper care, and I really don't want to be one of the sources that adds to this population of "lost" bunnies.  

The meat idea is really interesting and I appreciate the input.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 17, 2011)

Myself a quite a few breeders I know that sell some of their bunnies to pet homes will take back a bunny if the new owner/family is unable to care for the bunny.  I know due to cage space, not all breeders are able to do that though.  As for the whole peanut thing, like I've said before in other posts, I haven't had any peanuts yet, or overly large or small kits, but if I ever did, I don't think I'd ever have the guts to kill it.  Being an animal lover ever since I was born, I could never harm an animal even if I knew it was for the best, I could never bare to do it myself.  Luckily I haven't had any disformed kits so far.  

I had one baby that had a heat stroke at a couple weeks old though and ended up with a head tilt because of it.  I sold the bunny to a pet home for a cheaper price than the rest.  The lady absolutely loved him.  She did her research about the head tilt thing and read that rubbing their neck is suppose to help, so she did that, and in 2 days he was all better!  She said he looked perfectly normal and she even said she felt guilty for getting him cheap.  So, I know I did the right thing with that baby and I know now he's in a good home where he will be loved and cared for.

On the website their methods of culling seemed kind of harsh to me...but that's just me.  I always thought culling was just not using them as breeding stock and just selling them out as pets.  I guess if a bunny really had something wrong with it to where it couldn't be bred and to where it wouldn't be good as a pet, then I guess that would leave you no choice though.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> Myself a quite a few breeders I know that sell some of their bunnies to pet homes will take back a bunny if the new owner/family is unable to care for the bunny.  I know due to cage space, not all breeders are able to do that though.  As for the whole peanut thing, like I've said before in other posts, I haven't had any peanuts yet, or overly large or small kits, but if I ever did, I don't think I'd ever have the guts to kill it.  Being an animal lover ever since I was born, I could never harm an animal even if I knew it was for the best, I could never bare to do it myself.  Luckily I haven't had any disformed kits so far.
> 
> I had one baby that had a heat stroke at a couple weeks old though and ended up with a head tilt because of it.  I sold the bunny to a pet home for a cheaper price than the rest.  The lady absolutely loved him.  She did her research about the head tilt thing and read that rubbing their neck is suppose to help, so she did that, and in 2 days he was all better!  She said he looked perfectly normal and she even said she felt guilty for getting him cheap.  So, I know I did the right thing with that baby and I know now he's in a good home where he will be loved and cared for.
> 
> On the website their methods of culling seemed kind of harsh to me...but that's just me.  I always thought culling was just not using them as breeding stock and just selling them out as pets.  I guess if a bunny really had something wrong with it to where it couldn't be bred and to where it wouldn't be good as a pet, then I guess that would leave you no choice though.


I don't know if I will be able to cull either.  Might just have 8 bunnies in my house because I didn't have the guts and should not breed if I don't have the stomach to do what needs to be done to be able to be a breed to the standard that is a must if I should or anyone else should show my stock.  It's a business and I must separate business from pets.  That's what Dobby and Kreacher are for.  I promised my Better Half I wouldn't have a house full of rabbits, and if what I'm reading is true, people are looking for certain standards (ie:  shoulder structures in a Holland).  It's a hard fact but it's part of being a breeder.  I would love to be able to give every bunny a home while trying to meet standards but that's just not possible.   That's why I'm thinking real hard and weighing everything before I approach this.     Just my honest opinion.


----------



## hoodat (Jul 17, 2011)

Culling doesn't have to mean killing but if an animal is so defective at birth that it will die sooner or later - well, sooner is better for both the keeper and the bunny.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jul 24, 2011)

I know this is a little old, but my sister and I were talking about our upcoming litters today and the subject of culling came up. I feel very strongly about it and so does she, but we sit on the two opposite ends of the spectrum. She thinks all bunnies are cute wonderful things and we should never get rid of them. I also believe that bunnies are wonderful cute things, just not wonderful cute things that aren't high enough quality to take up valuable space in our barn. It may sound a little harsh, but culling hard will give you the best results both in herd health and meat/show quality. We don't kill any of our rabbits (except peanuts; they are a sad reality with dwarf breeds but, imo, they need to be taken care of immediately so they do not needlessly suffer.), but we do slate for pet (mini rexes)/meat (sables).   
If we have extra culls that we have no other place for, we take them to the livestock auction (with pet or cull sharpied in the ears and noted on the papers) and cross our fingers for a good night. 
Culling hard has, for us, resulted in better rabbits all around. Sure, it may seem noble to keep the culls, but in reality you'll run out of space and your herd will go downhill, resulting in more frustration for you.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 24, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> I know this is a little old, but my sister and I were talking about our upcoming litters today and the subject of culling came up. I feel very strongly about it and so does she, but we sit on the two opposite ends of the spectrum. She thinks all bunnies are cute wonderful things and we should never get rid of them. I also believe that bunnies are wonderful cute things, just not wonderful cute things that aren't high enough quality to take up valuable space in our barn. It may sound a little harsh, but culling hard will give you the best results both in herd health and meat/show quality. We don't kill any of our rabbits (except peanuts; they are a sad reality with dwarf breeds but, imo, they need to be taken care of immediately so they do not needlessly suffer.), but we do slate for pet (mini rexes)/meat (sables).
> If we have extra culls that we have no other place for, we take them to the livestock auction (with pet or cull sharpied in the ears and noted on the papers) and cross our fingers for a good night.
> Culling hard has, for us, resulted in better rabbits all around. Sure, it may seem noble to keep the culls, but in reality you'll run out of space and your herd will go downhill, resulting in more frustration for you.


Thanks for your input.  As I'm doing more and more research and planning for my start in breeding and showing, this was one of my major points on my "con" list.  I am in the same opinion as yourself regarding the peanuts.   They only suffer and at no fault of their own, could hurt healthy kits, if you do try to save them.  And I can see where trying to be noble with culls can result in a load full of bunnies.  Thank you for your advise on the livestock auction.  I will look into this as well.   Culling is a reality if you want positive results in your line.


----------

